# what Choke Tube



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone shooting or have a kid shooting a remington 870 or 11-87 20ga with a turkey choke? What choke and load combination is working for you? I would like to be confident out to 40ish yards.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

We tried the new federal premium with the flight controlled wad in 20 ga and at 35 yards with an IMPROVED choke 27 pellets in the head on the target. At 20yr it blew the wad through the target.Before you shoot it you need to check your choke specs some chokes advise not to shoot these loads through there chokes because of the wad. I know you cant shoot them in Indian Creek tubes. They are about $5 to $6 per shell. All in all very impressed with the loads.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

byrddog, what kind of gun were you shooting it through? Rem, benelli, ??? 

I've got a couple of buddies that say those flight control shots are almost to tight especially close up. Pretty impressive with a improved cylinder.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

This may not help with turkey, but I shoot a Trulock Mod designed for the flight control (Blackcloud) ammo. I have an IC as well, put prefer the patterning on the mod.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> byrddog, what kind of gun were you shooting it through? Rem, benelli, ???
> 
> I've got a couple of buddies that say those flight control shots are almost to tight especially close up. Pretty impressive with a improved cylinder.


It was a Tri -star G2. Those guns are very impressive too, I think it is made by Beretta . Auto loader under $500 at Outcast.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Rob, did you see the target they shot up there at Scott's at 40 yards? Remington 11/87 youth 20ga, nitro shell and I think a pure gold choke. Impressive to say the least. 

I bet it would do just as well with the Hevishot blend as it does with the nitro shells.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea, Buckley text me a pic of it. That was ridiculous. It thought he said it was the blend he shot it with. I won a gun at the NWTF baquet the other day and traded it in. Kinda been thinking about getting a 20ga auto for the wife and boys to use one day and after we pulled a couple of different 20ga's out we both decided to get the youth 11-87...I extended the stock to full length and it feels good...It weighs about 1/2 of what my Gold does. 21" barrel makes a huge difference. Gonna shoot it some this weekend to see what it will do. Now I've got to put one on the ground with mine before he does! 



Here's the pic he sent. Cary...Do me a favor and tell Buckley I said he sure did put a lot of shot in the breast meat and I wouldn't shoot that choke and ammo combo because of it! LOL!!!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> It thought he said it was the blend he shot it with.


Hey dorkfish, it's right there in your picture on the yellow sticky note... :whistling:



> Do me a favor and tell Buckley I said he sure did put a lot of shot in the breast meat and I wouldn't shoot that choke and ammo combo because of it! LOL!!!!


You know you can only expect so much with him behind the trigger. Ha ha!!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Hey dorkfish, it's right there in your picture on the yellow sticky note... :whistling:


Ok...tinybulls! I saw the sticky not but it was kind of hard to read on my Droid when I posted it. 

I'll try and stop in one day at lunch in the near future. I've been swamped at work for the last 3 or 4 months solid. Need to look at some choke tubes for this new gun.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Ok...tinybulls!


No need to bring your personal life into a hunting thread Rob. :whistling:


----------

